# Hydro oil in prestige



## cubman1970 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all, I purchased a used 07' Simplicity Prestige 4x4 garden tractor, so far been a good tractor (used one season). The tractor has the Tuff torq K664 rear. The question I have is what weight oil to use in the hydro unit, regular or synthetic ?Thanks for any info!


----------

